# Computer Glitch--Delta Flights Messed Up Worldwide



## Extollager (Aug 8, 2016)

I like Delta, but I'm sure glad I wasn't traveling just now.

Delta says flights resuming but massive cancellations still expected

This is like something you'd have read about in a science fiction story a couple of generations ago.


----------

